# AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hallo Community,
ich habe meinen PC heute schon mehrmals neu aufgesetzt und habe immer wieder dasselbe Problem:
Nachdem ich alle meine Treiber per CD installiert habe und ich meinen Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren möchte und dies auch tue, funktionieren die Einstellungen nicht mehr.
Mit Einstellungen meine ich die AMD-Settings bei der neuen AMD Crimson Software dingsdabumsda. Aufjedenfall möchte ich den neuesten Treiber benutzen aber ich kann 
verdammt nochmal nicht in die Einstellungen rein, egal ob per Desktop rechtsklick auf Radeon Einstellungen oder per Windows Startmenü und Suchleiste oder per Ausgeblendeten Symbole, immer wenn ich 
die Radeon/AMD Settings anklicke öffnet sich nichts und es passiert auch nichts. Ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll, ich möchte Windows jetzt auch nicht nochmal neu installieren...

Mein System: 
Windows 7 64 bit HP
Intel i5 4460
R9 380 Sapphire 4GB Nitro
Asrock B85 Anniversary 
250GB Samsung SSD
500GB Hitachi HDD
2x 4GB Corsair XMS3 1333mhz Ram


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Ich brauche wirklich dringend Hilfe! Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Öffnet sich das Fenster nicht, oder die Unterkategorien?
Welche Treiberversionen hast du schon getestet? Mal mit DDU alle Treiberreste löschen und eine Version tiefer testen


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Es öffnet sich Garnichts. Also es passiert einfach nichts. Habe schon die Version 13-082 getestet das ist die die auf der Treiber Software cd ist. Damit klappte alles aber sobald ich das update durchführe und dann die neuste Version habe klappt nichts mehr.

Hab die neuste Version auch schon per download also als erstes bevor ich die Treiber cd verwendet hab installiert ebenfalls nada


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Lösch die alte Version mit dem DDU und installiere den neusten direkt


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Jetzt hab immer wenn ich die radeon settings öffne folgendes: Radeon Settings Host Application funktioniert nicht mehr


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hab den ddu angewendet bekomme aber beim installieren der neusten Treiber die Meldung das der amd Installation manager nicht mehr funktioniert grund: Appcrash


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Möglich das der CD Treiber zu alt für die Löschungsroutine des Crimson ist. Benutz den DDU und installiere danach direkt den 16.3.2


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Klappt nicht wieder schmiert mir das ganze ab. Radeon settings funktioniert nicht mehr und wieder appcrash

Hier mal der Log:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	RadeonSettings.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	10.1.1.1622
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	56f001ba
  Fehlermodulname:	MSVCR120.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	12.0.21005.1
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	524f83ff
  Ausnahmecode:	c000001d
  Ausnahmeoffset:	0000000000095c01
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	a49e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	a49e67b6c59a7a512e4ebe05b854b7f8
  Zusatzinformation 3:	3028
  Zusatzinformation 4:	302851b9f17cec0235f1e651857cd793

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Die einzigste möglichkeit die mir noch bleibt ist mein System mit dem beigelegten CD-Treiber zu verwenden...
Allerdings darf ich diesen dann auch nicht updaten.


----------



## floppyexe (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hast du im Kontext auf dem Desktop Radeon Einstellungen? Falls ja versuch bitte mal darüber zu starten.
Wenn nicht, zieh dir die neueste 64- er Version runter und installiere den Driver per Gerätemanager. Der Treiber liegt nach der normalen Instalationsroutine im neu angelegten Unterordner Packages.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hast du den DDU im abgesicherten Modus benutzt?
Hat dir Win7 nicht irgendwas zu Fehlerbehebung vorschlagen oder die Fehlersignatur anzeigen lassen?


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Ja ich habe im Kontext auf dem Desktop die Radeon Einstellungen und darüber stürzt es auch ab.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich den treiber per gerätemanager installieren soll dort ist nämlich keine funktion den treiber auszuwählen vorhanden.

Fehlersignatur ist auf der ersten Seite.
Ja habe ihn im abgesicherten Modus benutzt.


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hab alles versucht wie von euch vorgeschlagen. Funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

Fehlersignatur: Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	RadeonSettings.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	10.1.1.1622
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	56f001ba
  Fehlermodulname:	MSVCR120.dll
  Fehlermodulversion:	12.0.21005.1
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	524f83ff
  Ausnahmecode:	c000001d
  Ausnahmeoffset:	0000000000095c01
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	a49e
  Zusatzinformation 2:	a49e67b6c59a7a512e4ebe05b854b7f8
  Zusatzinformation 3:	3028
  Zusatzinformation 4:	302851b9f17cec0235f1e651857cd793

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## ICranxs (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Meine einzige Möglichkeit meinen PC aktuell zu verwenden ist mit dem alten CD-Treiber zu fahren...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Versuch mal die Visualbibliothek zu updaten bevor du den Crimson installierst

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...software-stuerzt-direkt-nach-pc-start-ab.html


----------



## ICranxs (7. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Habe es gerade ausprobiert und es hat immernoch nicht geklappt. Der AMD Installer, installiert automatisch Mircosoft C++ 2012, obwohl ich doch 2013er Version nun neu installiert habe. (habe dabei alle anderen Versionen gelöscht ging bis 2005).
Wärend dieser automatischen C++ 2012er Version bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "Anwendungsinstallation: Installationspaket fehlgeschlagen!". Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun noch machen soll.
Hier mal die Schritte die ich gemacht habe um letztendlich schon bei derCrimson-Installation diese Fehlermeldung zu bekommen:
1. Alle älteren C++ Versionen Deinstalliert (bzw. alle von 2005-2013 also alle die drauf waren)
2. Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 installiert.
3. Im abgesicherten Modus gestarten und mit DDU alle Treiber-Reste entfernt.
4. Gemerkt das sich immernoch AMD Ordner auf dem PC befinden, diese dann entfernt.
5. Die neuste AMD Crimson Edition versucht zu installieren: Fehlermeldung: "Anwendungsinstallation: Installationspaket fehlgeschlagen!"

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwie doch noch weiter helfen.


----------



## ICranxs (7. April 2016)

*AW: AMD Settings lassen sich nicht öffnen!*

Hat geklappt! Musste nur alle Visual C++ Versionen neu installieren.
Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------

